# Alloy Chain Ring for SR chainset.



## Landsurfer (14 Nov 2020)

Has anyone got a good usable chainring for this chainset. I've got a 52 tooth but want a smaller one, preferably 42 or smaller if they exist.
87mm BCD


----------



## midlife (14 Nov 2020)

144 BCD? Campag nuovo record clone.


----------



## Sharky (14 Nov 2020)

Are you sure it's 87? Not listed in the Sheldon Brown table
https://www.sheldonbrown.com/cribsheet-bcd.html


----------



## Landsurfer (14 Nov 2020)

Sharky said:


> Are you sure it's 87? Not listed in the Sheldon Brown table
> https://www.sheldonbrown.com/cribsheet-bcd.html


BCD not PCD mmmm 84mm BCD .... I'll sort out the PCD .... Probably easier all round ..


----------



## midlife (14 Nov 2020)

Typical smallest chainring for 144 BCD is 42 (part of the 52/42 double combo), there is a 41 but quite rare!

http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=1F46D1C8-F7D6-4C09-949C-9CE7F0078D60&Enum=115&AbsPos=17


----------



## Landsurfer (14 Nov 2020)

midlife said:


> Typical smallest chainring for 144 BCD is 42 (part of the 52/42 double combo), there is a 41 but quite rare!
> 
> http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=1F46D1C8-F7D6-4C09-949C-9CE7F0078D60&Enum=115&AbsPos=17



Thanks for that .... thats the one ...
SO ... has anyone got a good usable 42 tooth chainring ?


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Nov 2020)

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/chainrings/42-ta-144mm-bcd-5-arm-old-campagnolo-chainring/
Yours for £44.
Or: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Campagno...718243?hash=item217d46e263:g:qKkAAOSwHHBfq9CS


----------



## midlife (14 Nov 2020)

Might be something on Hilary Stone Website, checked bankruptbikeparts and they have none apart from a 1/8"


----------



## Landsurfer (14 Nov 2020)

Low budget bike build i'm afraid ..... thats why i'm after a usable 2nd hand one ..


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Nov 2020)

There's a 42t on Hilary Stone site for £30.
Low budget? Use a crankset that you can get sensibly priced rings for, then.
I have looked at my stash and have some 118mm BCD but no 144s, sorry.


----------



## Landsurfer (14 Nov 2020)

The crankset was free along with the 52 tooth ring ....
"Use a crankset that you can get sensibly priced rings for, then." 
I assume that you often mix up helpful with rude.

This is the bike ....... It has an FSA chainset fitted ..... 
It would be more appropriate to fit the SR chainset.


----------



## midlife (14 Nov 2020)

Is it for a single speed / fixed?


----------



## Landsurfer (14 Nov 2020)

midlife said:


> Is it for a single speed / fixed?


No it's a 9 speed .... 
The icon to add pictures seems to have disappeared .... any thoughts chaps ?


----------



## midlife (14 Nov 2020)

Press the cog wheel on the top right of the menu bar and it should appear


----------



## Gunk (14 Nov 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Low budget bike build i'm afraid ..... thats why i'm after a usable 2nd hand one ..



It will cheaper to buy a complete used crankset


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Nov 2020)

There’s no guarantee that a s/h chainring will mesh with the chain/block combo you have due to wear.


----------



## Gunk (14 Nov 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> There’s no guarantee that a s/h chainring will mesh with the chain/block combo you have due to wear.



Once you go 7 speed and below most stuff works fine. You can basically just mix and match


----------



## vickster (15 Nov 2020)

Gunk said:


> Once you go 7 speed and below most stuff works fine. You can basically just mix and match


Says it’s for a 9 speed a couple of posts up?


----------



## Ajax Bay (15 Nov 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> "Use a crankset that you can get sensibly priced rings for, then."
> I assume that you often mix up helpful with rude.


If you review my two posts, they are pretty weighted on the 'helpful' side imo. And you seem to have an extraordinarily low 'rude' threshold. Do you think @Gunk is being rude with his sensible observation?


----------



## Ajax Bay (15 Nov 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> There’s no guarantee that a s/h chainring will mesh with the chain/block combo you have due to wear.


Nothing in life is guaranteed, but I suggest there's every chance a used chainring will be fine. How will it not 'mesh' exactly? Only if the ring is worn out will there be a problem (any speed) and one can tell by looking at the teeth profiles in an image (say in an advert) if that is the case.
Edit: I see you might mean that the ring will be too 'wide' for the chain. Unlikely in practice. I have just measured an SR Apex chainring of similar vintage to the OP's crankset and the width of the tooth base is the same as both some Campagnolo rings (?2000) 135mm BCD and a Shimano 9 speed ring.


----------



## Gunk (15 Nov 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Do you think @Gunk is being rude with his sensible observation?



My observation was based on my restoration experience, and usually it’s cheaper to buy a complete part rather than try and find elusive components, There was no intent on my part to be rude or facetious


----------



## Ian H (15 Nov 2020)

I have that same chainset on the fixed, though I run ⅛" rings. Spa Cycles have suitable TA rings listed.


----------

